# Dumb Question: tunze 3152



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Pretty sure I know the answer, but need to confirm ....is the sensor for the 3152 waterproof?? Asking as I am placing the sensor in the sump and have water level fluctuation from water changes. Can the sensor stay submersed or is it water "resistant". I know for some of the apex probes, you can submerge them. Any help is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

